# Magic wednesday



## billski (Feb 24, 2010)

12-15" and growing.  Heavy snow no wind
orgasmic conditions
not coming back till spring


----------



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2010)

Have fun Bill!

Wish I was there...

-w


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

Enjoy!  Winds should pick up this PM...can you be our slopeside observer and post an update later on?  I can tell only so much from radar/satellite and those little wind barbs.

:beer:


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 24, 2010)

wishing I was there.


----------



## mtl1076 (Feb 24, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Enjoy!  Winds should pick up this PM...can you be our slopeside observer and post an update later on?  I can tell only so much from radar/satellite and those little wind barbs.
> 
> :beer:



Bill is still up skiing, but I just measured 24" on the deck, which was up to 26" before it compacted.  An easy 30"+ up top.  

Today was silly deep.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2010)

mtl1076 said:


> Bill is still up skiing, but I just measured 24" on the deck, which was up to 26" before it compacted.  An easy 30"+ up top.
> 
> Today was silly deep.



Pics?!?!?!?!?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Pics?!?!?!?!?



i really hope rusty groomer guys are out there and we get a POV tonight.


----------



## mtl1076 (Feb 24, 2010)

I've got one pic up as the pic of the day from this morning before I took a tree to the leg.  I will have a bunch of $$$ shots from friends rolling in tonight.  

It was reall quite impressive how fast everything piled up.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2010)

mtl1076 said:


> I've got one pic up as the pic of the day from this morning before I took a tree to the leg.  I will have a bunch of $$$ shots from friends rolling in tonight.
> 
> It was reall quite impressive how fast everything piled up.



http://magicmtn.com/pixoftheday.php

Crazy!  Keep us updated with the stoke!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2010)

mtl1076 said:


> I've got one pic up as the pic of the day from this morning before I took a tree to the leg.  I will have a bunch of $$$ shots from friends rolling in tonight.
> 
> It was reall quite impressive how fast everything piled up.



BTW - sorry to hear about the tree to the leg.  I hope it's not too serious!


----------



## polski (Feb 24, 2010)

Bill, TR or it didn't happen :razz:

Seriously, we need a green-with-envy emoticon.


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2010)

*suffer!*



polski said:


> Bill, TR or it didn't happen :razz:
> 
> Seriously, we need a green-with-envy emoticon.



Tomorrow.  Going to bed.  T
Rivercoil managed to ek out a few words before he died.
Roark got a few pics out before he passed out.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72534&page=3
Everything they say is truth and more, including the avalanche and the bus that jammed it self across the road.
I'll tell you about the guy from Utah who said we have more snow than he does back home.  And tons more stories.  It's all about the snow.

What Matt said is true: http://magicmtn.com/snowreport.php
He's actually agonizingly honest!

Warning: I am heading for Bolton/Stowe on Friday.  Follow me or regret it!!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Enjoy!  Winds should pick up this PM...can you be our slopeside observer and post an update later on?  I can tell only so much from radar/satellite and those little wind barbs.
> 
> :beer:


Weather:
Snowed all day, about 2" an hour.  Impossible to keep chairs clear.  I had to brush myself off when I got to the top of the lift.  My clothes were soaking wet by 11AM.  So were everyone elses.

12" on the car at 6AM.  12" MORE inches on the car at 5PM.  Lower mountain had hail from about 3-330, then back to snow.  Snow consistency was heavy, but not moist enough to make a snowball.  When you hit the pockets, the snow just exploded all about.  32 degrees all last night, and stayed so all day.  Magic is at about 1300 feet el.  Out route 11 the snowplow piles were higher than my car, where there was nothing yesterday.  The plow guys did an admirable job but could not keep up with it.  2-4" on the road was common.  Love those snow tires!  Homebound, when I got to 91, elevation about 500 feet, the roads became wet, and the precip began a changeover.  By Brattleboro it was rain.  By Mass line it was 35F.  Westbound on rte 2, it just got uglier and uglier brown and rain.

I am praying for no disaster at higher els for this weekend.

Thanks for all the tips and data Winchill!


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Enjoy!  Winds should pick up this PM...can you be our slopeside observer and post an update later on?  I can tell only so much from radar/satellite and those little wind barbs.
> 
> :beer:



Zero winds all day (I left at 5pm).  We did lose power for a few mins though; does that count?


----------

